# The surf last week



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Last week Petra and I hit the surf out of POC Mon, Wed,Thurs. and Friday.
Monday the surf was ugly and we fished bait. We caught 5 nice Whiting and about 30 hardheads on dead shrimp.
Wednesday the surf cleared up some and we started out throwing topwater. Top Dog bone and SS Junior pink with chrome . Limited out on nice trout 8 on tops and 2 on plastic. Thursday No dice on topwater , we caught 9 solid keepers on shad imitations. 
Friday a friend went along with us. The friend landed three and lost 4 solid fish , bad luck. Petra caught 5 good keepers and threw some keepers back. I only caught a big stingray. So it goes sometimes. Petra had her limit by 6:45 am. Most fish were caught early but we did pick up some later in the morning.
Here are a few pics. The little fish is a 1 inch long Tripletail. There were a few in small groups.
They looked like little black spots in the water.
We are hitting it again tomorrow.


----------



## Dawn Patrol (Jun 7, 2014)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Nothing better than a stringer picture, good catch too


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

We went out today and completely struck out. The water looked good and there was bait in the water just no trout to be had. That's fishing!


----------

